# White Plains Inaugural Downtown Criterium



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

Hey everyone, new race on the calendar. Scheduled to take place Sunday, September 16 in downtown White Plains, NY. Same course as 1998 U.S. National Criterium Championships and 1997 Empire State Games.

Registration and more details here (opens 6/15): https://www.bikereg.com/Net/16353

Please like our FB page to get the word out and let me know if you have any questions.

http://www.facebook.com//#!/WhitePlainsDowntownCriterium

Hope to see everyone there.

p.s. Moderators, please remove if this is not allowed. 

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## CHT (Mar 1, 2001)

*Registration Deadline Reminder*

Just a reminder that registration closes this Thursday at 5:00 p.m. Hope to see you there!



CHT said:


> Hey everyone, new race on the calendar. Scheduled to take place Sunday, September 16 in downtown White Plains, NY. Same course as 1998 U.S. National Criterium Championships and 1997 Empire State Games.
> 
> Registration and more details here (opens 6/15): https://www.bikereg.com/Net/16353
> 
> ...


----------

